# Those horrid Vivaldi Edition covers ...



## Kelt (Jan 20, 2013)

Certainly someone out there hates them as much as I do ... and I am forced to buy them, because they are so excellent.


cover6 by tkelley_nola, on Flickr


cover4 by tkelley_nola, on Flickr


cover5 by tkelley_nola, on Flickr


----------



## Rapide (Oct 11, 2011)

Funny photoshops! Interesting first post too for a new member! Welcome!


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Now that's how one introduces oneself.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Uh. Gotta get those images out of my brain.


----------

